# What you wish you'd known before your job interview



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Confidence and calmness are very important. It can show how good you are at handling stressful situations, as well as how good you are to solve the situations. If you ask someone to describe himself, and this person is shy and dodges the question, it can show that he's not confident enough to hold a normal conversation and answer a normal question, as well as to present himself. If I were the interviewer, I'd assume that this person is not mature enough and might shy away when needing to interact with other coworkers or even with future clients.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Good article here-- Job Interview: How to Ace a Job Interview | The Art of Manliness

This is another good one-- also good if you have to be the one interviewing as it gives the benefits of asking behavorial questions over the annoying stock questions: Behavioral Job Interview Tips: How to Prepare and Succeed | The Art of Manliness


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

When they ask what you hope to get out of your employer. Money is not a acceptational answer apparently.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

It seems like just about everyone knows all or most of these job interview tips. If we act a certain way with tailored responses to specific questions, how, then, do we set ourselves apart? I think it would better to present yourself as you are. If the company doesn't like you, chances are it wouldn't work out (unless you need a job you don't want, then you end up faking it).

These kinds of things look like propaganda masquerading as advice.


----------

